# Just Ordered a Lang 84 Tandem



## scpatterson (May 1, 2009)

I just had to tell someone who wouldnt think I was crazy but I just put in my order with Ben Lang for a Lang 84 tandem. i live in Tn and work out of town on a 28 day on and a 28 day off rotation and decided to buy one of these and start up a small catering hobby...I ahve lots to learn but have lots of time. We want to spend the rest of this year learning the smoker and building our kitchen on it and maybe doing some sook outs for friends as we learn it. im really good on a smoker and have been using a chargriller and have poeple ask all the time for BBQ. The rig wont be ready for abot 6 weeks but I look forward to going and getting it. Im sure i ill ahve tons of questions as we get it home and stat experimenting with it. maybe someone on here is close to Pickwick lake and can get together for some free food for a some hand on hand experience....


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 1, 2009)

Welcome.  Enjoy your new Lang.  You came to the right place.  These people know their stuff.


----------



## pineywoods (May 1, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Congrats on a fine smoker choice thats a hell of an entry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I have a Lang 84 single and really like it


----------



## billbo (May 1, 2009)

Welcome! That sounds like your gonna have some fun this summer! Can't wait to see that baby in action!


----------



## mossymo (May 1, 2009)

Congrats, you are taking the steps I am dreamng of !!!


----------



## irishteabear (May 1, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.  Looking forward to seeing some qview from you.


----------



## mulepackin (May 1, 2009)

Good to have you along! You are really jumping in with both feet and then some. Can't wait to see that baby in action!


----------



## pops6927 (May 1, 2009)

Wow!  While you wait, invest in a good camera...!  You are now duty-bound and absolutely required to slather us with zillions of pictures of that rig and all it produces, from it's first seasoning to its 50 slabs of ribs smokin' to the land of perfection! lol!
I'd be X'ing the days off a giant calendar until Ben called that it was ready!
Now, you mentioned "FREE" food.. be careful, you'll start a stampede.. we don't wanna hurtcha.. but, don't git between us and piles of heaven either!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













In all seriousness, congratulations on your major investment and welcome to the SMF.  We're all here to help you in any way we can, don't hesitate to ask, someone will know the answer and we all enjoy helping.  Take lots of Qview!

Pops §§


----------



## bbq ron (May 1, 2009)

nice choice, i have a lang 60 mobile and love it as you will yours i know


----------



## gnubee (May 1, 2009)

Wow! Now thats the way to start a hobby. I am trying to imagine what ever you will do for an encore. 

I second the idea of getting a camera and shooting us a bunch of qview ( Pictures of BBQ ). Also maybe take some pic of Ben's setup and the delivery too. We live vicariously through others and we dote on that kind of stuff. 


FREE FOOD!!! Did you say free food? 
Give me the Lat and Long and I will start hitchhiking now. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Oh Yeah and welcome to the SMF


----------



## ol' smokey (May 1, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF. Congrats on the Lang don't forget to post some qview when you get it.


----------



## cman95 (May 1, 2009)

Welcome to SMF. Great choice on the smoker. It is only in my dreams!


----------



## ohm (May 1, 2009)

.... Jealous for sure.  As everyone else said you MUST post pic's.


----------



## scpatterson (May 1, 2009)

It will be about 6 weeks until i can go get it. I will have to start a photo album of the whole thing, the trip down and the first cooking. Im really excited about the whole thing. I got so excited yesterday that I fired up the chargriller today in the rain and wind. i am headed off to Brazil tomorrow for work and will not be back for 5 weeks, but atleast that will make it go by a little faster and I should be able to make the 600 mile trip around June 20th. I will ahve a few days to get it ready before the fourth. As with everything I jump right in and I plan on doing my very first whole hog on the fourth of july. I can always throw on some extras in case I screw it up, but as I said I am not new to smoking just something of this caliber.....Thanks for all teh replies...All of you with the Langs if you ahve any suggestions pass them along. Im gonna start a journal and I will add them in there


----------



## capt dan (May 1, 2009)

If I could ask...........whats Ben gettin for the double  84's and  do they have warmers on them?


----------



## sumosmoke (May 1, 2009)

Huge congrats on your purchase of the Lang! That is one heck of a size smoker but you'll love it nonetheless.

I'm an owner of a Lang 48 patio and love everything about it.


----------



## rivet (May 1, 2009)

A hearty congratulations to you and yours, my friend! Good to go!

You didn't give details on the rest of the set-up but of course it will be primo. Post pics....

Good for you to be able to do the Lang,  and take care in Brazil. Five weeks or none, be careful.


----------



## dirtman775 (May 1, 2009)

I need to change my screen name to "wanna be langer"....lol good for you my friend way to go. good luck and happy smoke's.


----------



## shooterrick (May 1, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!  I have the 48 mobile Lang and you wont be sorry with your choice I am sure.


----------



## richoso1 (May 1, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF, and congrats on the new lang. You're in for some fun, and real quick too. It's all good my friend.


----------



## vegas_frak (May 1, 2009)

Besides welcome the only thing else I can say is - "I'm JEALOUS!"


----------



## bigsteve (May 1, 2009)

Welocome aboard, congrats on the lang, and when do we eat??


----------



## scpatterson (May 2, 2009)

I didnt order the double 84. the tandem means its on a custom trailer. It is a 20 footer that has a roof frame already on it and the kitchen is framed. I had him add a fold up 4 footx 6 foot deck on the back so we can run some propane cookers and have extra space to use them. it will be kind of like the trailers you see at lowes that has the big fold up ramp. As soon as I get back and start getting ready I will start counting things down and some pictures once we go down there. Thinking about calling it ""The Smoke Wagon""" and use some wagon wheels for the Os. Im headed to Brazil at 4 am tomorrow and wont be back for 5 weeks so it will give me some time to ask you guys some questions...Thanks


----------



## fatmcrat (May 2, 2009)

Where do you live in Tennessee?  I might be close enough that I will take advantage of the free food...lol
I'm about halfway between nashville and knoxville


----------



## scpatterson (May 2, 2009)

Im about halfway between Nashville and Memphis...45 Miles south of Jackson down by Pickwick lake....Where is the best place for me to post questions concerning Lang and its use. Would it be under the STick SMoker forum


----------



## pineywoods (May 2, 2009)

Yes that would be the proper secton to use. There are quite a few on here that have Langs so info shouldn't be to hard to get. Oh and with all the Lang owners on here I don't know of one that doesn't love their Lang


----------

